# when to start nuts



## jimenezcdt420 (Apr 17, 2011)

im growing 2 females plants from seed and they are 1.5 weeks old and under a 600w mh which is about 3 feet above the little girls now when should i start feeding them nuts im using gh 3 part on one and the other lucas system just to see the differance in growth.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 18, 2011)

Are they both in soil? or in hydro..:farm:  I started feeding mine as soon as i put them in my grow media, but I'm in hydro. What I do is start the first week with 1/4 strength of what the instructions say on the nute containers...Did yu get a nute schedule with the GH 3part? if not go online to the manufacture site and they should have feeding schedules...Then the second week (things move fast in hydro) I increase the nutes to half strength... and so on until I get to max strength or until I see nute burn, then back off to previous level. with soil, it depends on how yu set up yer initial soil mixture as to how soon and how much. Hamster Lewis grows in soil and can tell yu a lot about that.


----------

